# Betta tanks next to each other?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a quick question. I had one Red betta in a 2 gal tank and I came about having an extra 1 gal tank. I refuse to keep any other fish but a betta in a one gallon and so my roommate and I went out and bought a beautiful bluish betta. Due to some electrical issues in my house (apparently you can only use half the outlet because it goes out if you plug anything in the other outlet) I have had to put the two tanks next to each other. It worked fine for a few days because both tanks have decor and plants blocking the view from the other, however I accidentally moved it around enough for the blue to notice the red one and now they are almost constantly flaring at each other. Mainly the blue at the red. Is this ok or is it going to cause them too much stress? should I put something between the two tanks?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe it to be too much stress.Why dont you just us a piece of paper in between the two to block there view.I use some colored cardboard


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I second the block the view. Get something like black foam board (walmart) that you can leave in most of the time and not worry about getting wet. But take it out once in a while and let them posture and take pics while they are showing off.


----------

